# Sharjah Residence Visa?



## Khan82

Hi Guys

Hoping you all are well.

Need some advice

I am looking in to the possibility of moving to Sharjah with My family. We Are currently in England.

How can I obtain a residence Visa?

I am not looking to work for anyone. So am I correct to believe only other two ways are to buy a property or to set up business?

Help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic

Khan82 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Hoping you all are well.
> 
> Need some advice
> 
> I am looking in to the possibility of moving to Sharjah with My family. We Are currently in England.
> 
> How can I obtain a residence Visa?
> 
> I am not looking to work for anyone. So am I correct to believe only other two ways are to buy a property or to set up business?
> 
> Help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Forget the buying a property thing as they change the rules on that daily!

You'd would need to set up your own business and get your own visa, this you do through the freezones. 

Question? Why Sharjah? It's er not particularly nice.


----------



## Khan82

Hi

Why do you say it's not particular nice?

I want to move away from England due to the bad lifestyle here. Want to move the kids where the quality of lifestyle is better. There are a few other reasons too.

I am thinking Sharjah as it is slightly more conservative that Dubai. 

What is Ral Al Khaimah like to emigrate too?
Is it relaxed conservative or lively like Dubai?

Is there any that can provide visa advice?

how much do you need to invest and how long is the visa for?

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl

Khan82 said:


> Hi
> 
> Why do you say it's not particular nice?
> 
> I want to move away from England due to the bad lifestyle here. Want to move the kids where the quality of lifestyle is better. There are a few other reasons too.
> 
> I am thinking Sharjah as it is slightly more conservative that Dubai.
> 
> What is Ral Al Khaimah like to emigrate too?
> Is it relaxed conservative or lively like Dubai?
> 
> Is there any that can provide visa advice?
> 
> how much do you need to invest and how long is the visa for?
> 
> Thanks


You can't emigrate to the UAE. You can only live here on a visa. If you buy a property, it entitles you to residency for a specific period of time, but I am not sure how long for (probably a couple of years before you have to renew it) and also I am not sure if you can sponsor your family. At present, I don't think you can buy property in Sharjah but you can in Ras Al Khaimah. RAK isn't particularly conservative, just quiet - a bit of a backwater. There is alcohol there. Other than buying a property or starting your own business or working for a company here, the only other thing you and your family could do is to leave the country every thirty days and do a visa run, but this would not work in terms of renting a property to live in or for your children's schooling, which is a whole other matter entirely.


----------



## Chocoholic

Last I heard property visas were only valid for 6 months at a time on properties over a certain purchase price and you certainly can't sponsor family members on them and they do not entitle you to work either.

For business start up, depending what you're doing I gather the costs can be 17,000 Dhs upwards.

You really do need to look at the freezones for this information, you'll find it all online.

I certainly would not uproot your entire family and come here without having done the research, spent some time here and seen if it's right for you. I've known people do that and it's all gone horribly wrong in the first few months and they've regretted coming. You need to come by yourself first, sound things out, then consider if it's right for your family.

Sharjah is ok, it's just not my bag, if you know what I mean.


----------



## BedouGirl

You may find this of interest http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/government/uae-amends-visit-visa-rules-1.1101864


----------

